# Self Cloning crayfish?



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

Does this sound legit to you?

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/for/992474268.html


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Self Cloining crayfish?*

Wikipedia is your friend:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmorkrebs



> Marmorkrebs are the only known decapod crustaceans to reproduce by parthenogenesis. All individuals are female. Offspring are genetically identical to the parent, indicating they reproduce by apomixis (Martin et al. 2007). Because Marmorkrebs are genetically identical, easy to care for, and reproduce at high rates, they are a potential model organism, particularly for studying development (Alwes & Scholz 2006).


Charlie


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Self Cloining crayfish?*

I have a "marbled crayfish" that is asexual


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Self Cloining crayfish?*

I stand corrected. So what do you think of your marbled crayfish? Is it pretty easygoing and has it reproduced?


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Self Cloining crayfish?*

The Wikipedia article say that it could be an environmental threat because it is hardy, breeds profusely, and withstands cold weather. It is illegal in the UK and other parts of Europe and in several American states.

It might be best to avoid keeping that animal.

Bill


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Self Cloining crayfish?*

They are a legit species but make sure you check your state laws to make sure they are legal. ALL freshwater crayfish are illegal here in AZ despite what they are claiming on the marbled crayfish website

"These crays are fully legal to keep in most states of the USA, with the exception of Nevada & Oregon. Please check your state "illegal species" list before making a purchase inquiry."


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Self Cloining crayfish?*

Yes please do make sure it is legal. Many Mid to Western states have laws prohibiting certain crayfish. Also make sure that they don't get into your local waterways as they can destroy a whole ecosystem of native crayfish if given the correct conditions!


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

I have several in a tank. They do not fight each other like other crays but they will destroy your plants, even anubias as soon as they can figure out how to. They dont seem to eat them, just cut them up. Once they berry up they will produce a couple hundred offspring.


----------



## zfaulkes (Jan 20, 2009)

Several people have mentioned that there are laws about importing or owning crayfish in certain states. I've been trying to compile information of the legality of crayfish for my research website on Marmorkrebs. Unfortunately, it's rather tricky to find a lot of that information, so if anyone is able to help me out, it would be much appreciated. (Email: [email protected])

Also, the big animals can produce hundreds of offspring, but not all survive. They can reproduce when quite small (a few centimeters in total length), but they only produce a handful of hatchlings then.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Here is some information for Arizona where ALL freshwater crays are banned.

R12-4-406
Crustaceans listed below are restricted live wildlife as defined in R12-4-401.
1. Asiatic mitten crab, the species Eriocheir sinensis; and
2. Australian crayfish and all freshwater species within the families Astacidae, Cambaridae, and Parastacidae.

http://www.azgfd.gov/eservices/special_licenses/pdfs/rules/R12-4-401.pdf
http://www.azgfd.gov/eservices/special_licenses/pdfs/rules/R12-4-405.pdf
http://www.azgfd.gov/eservices/special_licenses/pdfs/rules/R12-4-406.pdf

R12-4-401. Live Wildlife Definitions
R12-4-405. Importing, Purchasing, and Transporting Live Wildlife Without an Arizona License or Permit
R12-4-406. Restricted Live Wildlife

take a look at 405 section B, C and E
take a look at 406 section L2

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parastacidae
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astacidae
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambaridae

*Parastacidae Family contains the following genus's*

Astacoides
Astacopsis
Cherax
Engaeus
Engaewa
Euastacus
Geocherax
Gramastacus
Paranephrops
Parastacoides
Parastacus
Samastacus
Tenuibranchiurus
Virilastacus

*Actacidae contains Family contains the following genus's*
Astacus
Austropotamobius
Pacifastacus

*Cambarellus Family contains the following genus's*

Barbicambarus
Bouchardina
Cambarellus
Cambaroides
Cambarus
Distocambarus
Fallicambarus
Faxonella
Hobbseus
Orconectes
Procambarus
Troglocambarus


----------



## npnailer (Apr 16, 2007)

Legal or not in your respective state, these are NOT suitable for planted tanks. As mentioned earlier in this thread, these are dedicated herbivores, and any and all aquatic plants are on the menu. They get large enough, and breed fast enough, to literally destroy even a large planted tank over the long haul.


----------

